# L'illusione peggiore? Pensare di vivere senza avere illusioni.



## brenin (24 Aprile 2020)

https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cult...sare-vivere-senza-avere-illusioni-978798.html


----------



## perplesso (24 Aprile 2020)

ehilà


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Aprile 2020)

Lieto di rileggerti.


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cult...sare-vivere-senza-avere-illusioni-978798.html


Sempre meglio di una visione distopica.


----------



## bettypage (24 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cult...sare-vivere-senza-avere-illusioni-978798.html


Quanto è vero.
Mi è venuta in mente la poesia di Hikmet, Alla vita:
"... 
Prendila sul serio
ma sul serio a tal punto
che a settant'anni, ad esempio, pianterai degli ulivi
non perché restino ai tuoi figli
ma perché non crederai alla morte
pur temendola,
e la vita peserà di più sulla bilancia." 
Ma anche Shakespeare ne La tempesta
" Siamo fatti anche noi della stessa sostanza di cui son fatti i sogni; e nello spazio e nel tempo d'un sogno è racchiusa la nostra breve vita."

Ciao


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sempre meglio di una visione distopica.


Si, con - a mio avviso -  una distinzione inerente ad   opere come La fattoria degli animali e 1984 di Orwell, oppure Fahrenheit 451 .di Bradbury ....
per alcuni versi possono essere ancora considerati romanzi distopici ? Secondo Hegel tutte le visioni del mondo in qualche modo sono vere e tutte sono false perchè nessuna è completa in sè stessa....


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, con - a mio avviso -  una distinzione inerente ad   opere come La fattoria degli animali e 1984 di Orwell, oppure Fahrenheit 451 .di Bradbury ....
> per alcuni versi possono essere ancora considerati romanzi distopici ? Secondo Hegel tutte le visioni del mondo in qualche modo sono vere e tutte sono false perchè nessuna è completa in sè stessa....


a 1984 ci stiamo avvicinando in effetti.  la fattoria degli animali la stiamo vivendo da 75 anni


----------



## Vera (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, con - a mio avviso -  una distinzione inerente ad   opere come La fattoria degli animali e 1984 di Orwell, oppure Fahrenheit 451 .di Bradbury ....
> per alcuni versi possono essere ancora considerati romanzi distopici ? Secondo Hegel tutte le visioni del mondo in qualche modo sono vere e tutte sono false perchè nessuna è completa in sè stessa....


Bello 1984


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> per alcuni versi possono essere ancora considerati romanzi distopici ?


La realtà supera sempre la fantasia ,per definizione,in quanto quest'ultima trae spunto dalle variazioni , dalle degenerazioni di una realtà codificata ed unanimamente accettata nel periodo temporale di osservazione.
Non è che se rivolgessimo all'indietro lo sguardo non vedremmo i tratti e le caratteristiche della distopia anche in ciò che ci ha preceduto, come società organizzata, relativamente a quel periodo; si ritrovano infatti negli adattamenti e sovrapposizioni tra epoche anche nei contesti e nelle infrastrutture (nei romanzi e nei film)  , proprio perche la commistione di periodi storici nei tratti ,nelle abitudini ,anche nell'abbigliamento, definisce che la storia si ripeta ,in epoche e culture slegate tra loro ma che hanno come comune denominatore la cupidigia di potere e l'innata capacità di prevaricazione dell'uomo sull'uomo.
Pertanto, qualunque invenzione romanzata di una società futuribile e futuristica diviene anacronistica dopo un certo periodo ,perché appunto superata od almeno integrata dalle innovazioni tecnologiche,che son sempre quelle che poi fanno la differenza tra una organizzazione sociale ed un'altra. I pigmei conservano lo stesso paradigma sociale di diecimila anni fa solo perché non sono stati "contaminati" dalla tecnologia.


----------



## bettypage (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> https://www.ilgiornale.it/news/cult...sare-vivere-senza-avere-illusioni-978798.html


Scusa se svacco il thread ma sto cercando di capire cosa accade tra il 90 e il 92 con la lira. In questo docu Pomicino parla della volontà di Ciampi di passare dalla banda larga alla banda stretta la lira. Cosa intende?ho letto altrove che si aggancia la lira al marco. Ma non riesco a capire.


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Scusa se svacco il thread ma sto cercando di capire cosa accade tra il 90 e il 92 con la lira. In questo docu Pomicino parla della volontà di Ciampi di passare dalla banda larga alla banda stretta la lira. Cosa intende?ho letto altrove che si aggancia la lira al marco. Ma non riesco a capire.


qualora la lira fosse rientrata nella banda larga di oscillazione dello sme ( sistema monetario europeo ) avrebbe potuto fluttuare del 6 per cento nei confronti delle altre valute del sistema monetario europeo. lo sme prevede infatti due bande di oscillazione, una, quella cosidetta ''larga'' del 6 per cento e l'altra, quella cosidetta ''stretta'' del 2,5 per cento. Questo significa che le monete che si trovano nella banda ''larga'' possono oscillare del 6 per cento nei confronti di un'altra valuta dello sme, al di sopra ed al di sotto della parita' centrale. le monete che invece si trovano nella banda ''stretta'' possono oscillare del 2,5 per cento. il maggior margine di oscillazione significa che la moneta e' riconosciuta come meno stabile delle altre e consente agli istituti centrali di dover intervenire in difesa della propria divisa in misura minore di quanto non accada se la moneta puo' oscillare soltanto del 2,5 per cento. 
Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, se non lo fosse, non farti problemi a chiedere.


----------



## bettypage (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> qualora la lira fosse rientrata nella banda larga di oscillazione dello sme ( sistema monetario europeo ) avrebbe potuto fluttuare del 6 per cento nei confronti delle altre valute del sistema monetario europeo. lo sme prevede infatti due bande di oscillazione, una, quella cosidetta ''larga'' del 6 per cento e l'altra, quella cosidetta ''stretta'' del 2,5 per cento. Questo significa che le monete che si trovano nella banda ''larga'' possono oscillare del 6 per cento nei confronti di un'altra valuta dello sme, al di sopra ed al di sotto della parita' centrale. le monete che invece si trovano nella banda ''stretta'' possono oscillare del 2,5 per cento. il maggior margine di oscillazione significa che la moneta e' riconosciuta come meno stabile delle altre e consente agli istituti centrali di dover intervenire in difesa della propria divisa in misura minore di quanto non accada se la moneta puo' oscillare soltanto del 2,5 per cento.
> Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, se non lo fosse, non farti problemi a chiedere.


Grazie. Chiarissimo. Quindi per fare questo passaggio bisogna rendere la moneta forte. Per renderla forte devo garantire alti tassi di rendimento?


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

Il vero danno iniziale venne creato il 12 febbraio 1981 con la separazione della banca d'Italia dal ministero del tesoro.
Guarda caso, anche lì ci fu lo zampino di Ciampi ,con Andreatta.
Infatti da quel momento ci fu l'impennata del debito pubblico.
Il 16 settembre del 1992 l'Italia uscì dal sistema monetario europeo, per poi rientrarvi; mentre la Gran Bretagna uscita pure lei, non rientrò. Del resto la GB non adottò la divisa dell'euro.
A ben vedere oggi, fu un errore creare le condizioni per entrare nell'euro ,a partire appunto dal quel 1981, in cui si preparava il terreno per arrivare alla moneta unica che avrebbe visto la dipendenza dalla BCE,come possiamo apprezzare adesso.
Soprattutto per un paese manifatturiero come il nostro che se la poteva giocare sul differenziale del costo del lavoro con una valuta centrale come l'euro,  e su una possibilità di esportazione che sarebbe  stata molto più agevolata di oggi.
La necessità della cosiddetta svalutazione competitiva della lira avrebbe però potuto comportare dei rischi se fosse stata adottata nel tempo, senza che si potessero prevederne gli esiti; il fatto è che la ricchezza nazionale della popolazione risparmiatrice nel mentre sarebbe comunque pur sempre aumentata, considerando che i risparmi sarebbero stati investiti prevalentemente nei titoli di stato.
Il debito pubblico in sé non avrebbe creato più di tanto i problemi che invece oggi vediamo connessi con le "autorizzazioni" all'accesso al credito che ci obbligano a trattative estenuanti per finanziare una crisi che rischia di essere esiziale .


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Grazie. Chiarissimo. Quindi per fare questo passaggio bisogna rendere la moneta forte. Per renderla forte devo garantire alti tassi di rendimento?


No, affatto ( forse esattamente il contrario ). Per renderla " forte " è indispensabile avere un rapporto pil/debito pubblico " decente " , una classe politica " affidabile " , una politica monetaria adeguata. E mi fermo qui..... Oggi i Bund tedeschi hanno addirittura un rendimento negativo....
https://www.borse.it/spread/rendimento/BUND


----------



## bettypage (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> No, affatto ( forse esattamente il contrario ). Per renderla " forte " è indispensabile avere un rapporto pil/debito pubblico " decente " , una classe politica " affidabile " , una politica monetaria adeguata. E mi fermo qui..... Oggi i Bund tedeschi hanno addirittura un rendimento negativo....
> https://www.borse.it/spread/rendimento/BUND


Appunto. La lira non poteva reggere. Quegli anni furono gli anni del debito pubblico che cresceva a dismisura e della solita classe politica priva di statisti.per questo i tassi di rendimento dovevano essere così alti? Perché Ciampi fece questa manovra suicida?


----------



## bettypage (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il vero danno iniziale venne creato il 12 febbraio 1981 con la separazione della banca d'Italia dal ministero del tesoro.
> Guarda caso, anche lì ci fu lo zampino di Ciampi ,con Andreatta.


Non conosco Andreatta


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> il fatto è che la ricchezza nazionale della popolazione risparmiatrice nel mentre sarebbe comunque pur sempre aumentata, considerando che i risparmi sarebbero stati investiti prevalentemente nei titoli di stato.


E questo in virtù del fatto che sicuramente l'economia del paese (se ben gestita)  avrebbe garantito un tasso di occupazione superiore ad oggi, anche solo per il fatto che le delocalizzazioni sarebbero state disinnescate proprio per l'aver mantenuto una valuta competitiva.
E non mi si venga a dire che gli acquisti di materie prime o beni vari d'importazione da paesi esteri sarebbero costati più di quello che paghiamo oggi; oggi li paghiamo con una valuta forte sulla carta ,ma di fatto svalutata più di una eventuale valuta interna.
Negli anni 60 quando la lira comprava un dollaro a 625 ,per anni, la benzina costava 160 , gli affitti erano come oggi,e le persone potevano (perche c'era) fare il doppio lavoro e creare richezza per se e per il paese.
Oggi stiamo recuperando le produzioni di mascherine perché da decenni sono state delocalizzate o affidate a paesi con basso costo del lavoro.
E le aziende storiche sono a rischio di cessione ai nostri "partners" europei. 
Questa non è una"Unione", è una congrega che di giorno si accorda e fa la bella faccia con chi dice di voler aiutare, e di notte lo accoltella alle spalle.


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E questo in virtù del fatto che sicuramente l'economia del paese (se ben gestita)  avrebbe garantito un tasso di occupazione superiore ad oggi, anche solo per il fatto che le delocalizzazioni sarebbero state disinnescate proprio per l'aver mantenuto una valuta competitiva.
> E non mi si venga a dire che gli *acquisti di materie prime* o beni vari d'importazione da paesi esteri sarebbero costati più di quello che paghiamo oggi; *oggi li paghiamo con una valuta forte sulla carta ,ma di fatto svalutata più di una eventuale valuta interna.*
> Negli anni 60 quando la lira comprava un dollaro a 625 ,per anni, la benzina costava 160 , gli affitti erano come oggi,e le persone potevano (perche c'era) fare il doppio lavoro e creare richezza per se e per il paese.
> Oggi stiamo recuperando le produzioni di mascherine perché da decenni sono state delocalizzate o affidate a paesi con basso costo del lavoro.
> ...



Con l'euro paghiamo le materie prime tanto quanto le paga un tedesco od un olandese; il problema è nostro, come " sistema " paese, come classe politica, come assoluta incapacità di gestire la  finanza pubblica e così via. Spendiamo più di quanto ci si possa permettere, e queste spese sono sostenute per oltre il 40 % da investitori o stati sovrani esteri : vogliamo far come ci pare ? imitiamo i giapponesi, debito pubblico al 200% del Pil e titoli di stato interamente a mano di investitori ed istituzioni nipponiche. Sull'unione europea non posso che concordare con te. Da vomito.


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> vogliamo far come ci pare ? imitiamo i giapponesi, debito pubblico al 200% del Pil e titoli di stato interamente a mano di investitori ed istituzioni nipponiche.


Non possiamo perché non abbiamo la banca nazionale di stato.
Potremmo sempre coniare le monete da due euro come sta facendo la Germania senza chiedere il permesso. Solo che per avere un miliardo di euro in monete da due ci vogliono 500 milioni di dischetti metallici che alla fine ridurrebbero il profitto...del 40%?
Un poco come la banconota falsa da diecimila lire che fece Totò,con scritto sopra "undicimila", per avere un margine di guadagno (non mi pare sia "la banda degli onesti")..
Perché di fatto il denaro non ha valore in se , se non nel costo vivo della carta ,degli inchiostri  e dell'ammortamento degli impianti produttivi, nonché dei dipendenti pubblici, che sono comunque addetti stipendiati ,e non disoccupati .
Cento euro ( la banconota)potrebbero costarne forse solo uno alla BCE,tenendo conto che è stata finanziata dagli Stati membri e se necessario ricapitalizzata nel tempo.
Ma qui si dovrebbe parlare di signoraggio bancario....


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Lieto di rileggerti.


Grazie, idem per me.


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma qui si dovrebbe parlare di signoraggio bancario....











						SIGNORAGGIO BANCARIO LA RADICE DEL MALE -  La pazienza è finita
					






					sites.google.com
				



....Vendere i titoli alle aste, riprendendosi i soldi e lasciando allo Stato il ‘debito pubblico’ inventato mediante questo crimine.
Se ci si riflette ,si capisce l'inghippo.

*"L'attuale creazione di denaro dal nulla operata dal sistema bancario è identica alla creazione di moneta da parte di falsari.  La sola differenza è che sono diversi coloro che ne traggono profitto"* (By Maurice Allais, premio Nobel per l'economia)


----------



## brenin (25 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> SIGNORAGGIO BANCARIO LA RADICE DEL MALE -  La pazienza è finita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso sia un articolo molto " datato " , molte delle cose che riporta non sono affatto come descritte ( ad esempio non fa cenno agli accordi di Basilea sugli accantonamenti che le banche devono fare sui crediti dubbi o in contenzioso - i cosiddetti Npl - e non fa neppure menzione del ratio tier 3 ( qui :  https://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/-level-3-quei-titoli-illiquidi-senza-valore-certo-bilanci--ADqzwVYC c'è un articolo intressante sulle porcate fatte dai tedeschi.... il discorso è lungo e complesso, penso che l'articolista abbia saltato od omesso di parlare di veri crimini finanziari che vedono la Bundesbank protagonista ( le banche tedesche - almeno le principali - non godono certo di ottima salute )....


----------



## stany (25 Aprile 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso sia un articolo molto " datato " , molte delle cose che riporta non sono affatto come descritte


Datato o meno fa riferimento al principio di come venga "venduto" il credito a cui può ricorrere lo stato attraverso la liquidità creata dal nulla da un organo sovrsovranazionale ,la BCE.
Come si regoli quest'ultima  nei confronti delle banche (altrettanto) private dei singoli stati , esercitandone un controllo tutto sommato sommario e superficiale ,è un altro discorso. Infatti con l'introduzione del bail-in si chiamano in solido gli azionisti ,ma.anche i semplici correntisti al risanamento del bilancio della propria banca. Cosa che per esempio ,avendo situazioni generalmente più compromesse ,le banche tedesche fecero coi soldi della BCE prima che entrasse in vigore il bail-in stesso. Le banche italiane non ne approfittarono perché col Q.E. di draghi avevano già sistemato i conti non concedendo ,se non a fronte di garanzie granitiche ,mutui,fidi e finanziamenti a imprese e famiglie; ma anche per un ritardo congenito e strutturale della politica italiana   nell'accedere in genere a fondi europei e finanziamenti come ad esempio quelli per settori economici,che molte volte rimangono in cassa, proprio per incapacità ed ignavia.
In sintesi l'alleggerimento quantitativo (Q.E.) della BCE è servito fino a ieri per risanare le sofferenze delle banche piuttosto che immettere credito  nella società. 
 Vedremo ora coi prossimi prestiti quanto e dove finirà il denaro necessario alla ripresa. 
Ho paura che i depositi della CDP servano a garanzia dei prestiti europei....cosicché il debito pubblico diverrebbe di fatto privato.
E allora altro che patrimoniale del sei per mille o del dieci , sui conti correnti degli italiani.


----------

